# One heck of a ride



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Recently returned from our annual Memorial day ride in the mountains of West Virginia, and it was one of our best trips ever.

Sadly my son couldn't make this trip so it was basically me and my dad from Michigan, 3 from Findley Ohio(all police officers), 6 from Lima,2 from Loraine, and 1 from Virginia Beach Virginia (a very interesting man).

Because of critters and weather we moved our camp from the top of the mountain to the "holler". People camped in everything from a motor home to pup tents. After setting up camp the first order of business was to dam up the creek to make a swimming and bathing spot then making a shower at the spring. Temperatures were in the 90s with the humidity almost the same.

Then the riding started. Close to 350 miles, with out taking the same ride twice. No helmet laws, no marked trails, no trail permits. Just flat out riding anywhere you wanted to. Trails varied from rds that we had to yield to semis on, to blazing trails straight down the side of a mountain-- quite by accident. Chain saws for the gas well roads were a must. The creek trails were the most refreshing.

Seen a bunch of Black Bears, black snakes, copperheads and rattle snakes. I killed a Timber Rattler approximately 4' long, weighing about 8-10 lbs, with 15 rattlers on his tail. (he was an appetizer one night). Also killed two copper heads about 6 ft from our campfire right in the middle of a road. they were small though

We even had a couple of guys take orders and deliver some "Shine" to the camp one evening, both plain and apple flavored. They were unique, to say the least.

Trying to post some pictures but not having much luck.

This trip would make a great meet and greet if we could ever get enough people interested.


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

GIDEON said:


> Recently returned from our annual Memorial day ride in the mountains of West Virginia, and it was one of our best trips ever.
> 
> Sadly my son couldn't make this trip so it was basically me and my dad from Michigan, 3 from Findley Ohio(all police officers), 6 from Lima,2 from Loraine, and 1 from Virginia Beach Virginia (a very interesting man).
> 
> ...


Is this an adults only event? I'm looking for a fun ride with my son (15) will be 16 by next Memorial Day. Women on the ride? (Not really sure I wanna take my wife but need to know)...


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Sounds like a Great time.. I like the idea of not too many rules, like on the Hatfield/McCoy trails..


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Girtski said:


> Is this an adults only event? I'm looking for a fun ride with my son (15) will be 16 by next Memorial Day. Women on the ride? (Not really sure I wanna take my wife but need to know)...


This year we had two 15 year olds, 13 has been about the youngest, 80 about the oldest......Wifes would be welcome at your discretion, Lack of bathrooms around the campsite may be a concern, shower and bath facilities are extremely cold.

Age isnt a big factor, riding skills may be, some of those mountains are, steep, once you start up or down, your committed, but the choice to go on them are yours, great riding for all levels.......Still working on trying to post pics


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Hatfield /McCoy are very tame compared to where we go. I am not a drinker, but a lot of guys that show up are, If the phrase "Here hold my beer and watch this" rings any bells, you know the laughs that ensue. 

Axes and chainsaws are a must for some of the trails that we blaze, Gas well roads, strip roads from the 40s&50s. Plus camping is where ever you can find a flat spot.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Planning on going back in July, 5 people so far if anyone is interested. Most likely a long weekend, down on a Wednesday, comeback Sat evening or Sunday morning. 6 maybe 7 hour drive, right at 350 miles. 

Roughing it camping, tent or pop ups................


----------

